# Βάζω καταφόρι



## Ancolie

Ένας άνδρας κρατούσε μία μαξιλαροθήκη της συγχωρεμένης γυναίκας του σαν κειμήλιο και η κόρη του λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει πια γιατί έλιωσε·
"Εγώ την είχα ενθύμιό σου" παραπονέθηκε στη νεκρή, "αυτές όμως την βάλαν καταφόρι και την λιώσανε"


----------



## Eltheza

Καλημέρα, Ancolie!

I've found one other example. See this article about Angela Merkel. The phrase appears in the second line of the fifth paragraph of the Greek text. I think it's a dialectal expression, possibly meaning "to ruin something". Perhaps this article will help our Greek friends to explain it:

http://panhellenicpost.com/archives/67122

P.S. The article is in very colloquial language and also has typographical errors and spelling mistakes!


----------



## Ancolie

Eltheza said:


> Καλημέρα, Ancolie!
> 
> I've found one other example. See this article about Angela Merkel. The phrase appears in the second line of the fifth paragraph of the Greek text. I think it's a dialectal expression, possibly meaning "to ruin something". Perhaps this article will help our Greek friends to explain it:
> 
> http://panhellenicpost.com/archives/67122
> 
> P.S. The article is in very colloquial language and also has typographical errors and spelling mistakes!



I dont' think it is "dialectal" because the book has no dialectal words or phrases.
I imagine it could mean something like : to put aside, like we do when we are fed up with a cloth. In French " mettre au rancart" ( fam.)


----------



## Acestor

Τόσο στο δικό σου το κείμενο, Ancolie, όσο και στο άλλο κείμενο («Καλέ τι του βρίσκει και το έχει βάλει καταφόρι;  Ζέστη κάνει, κρύο κάνει, εκεί αυτή και το ταγεράκι της.»), σημαίνει το ίδιο με το *μονοφόρι*, δηλαδή κάτι που φοράς συνέχεια και δεν το βγάζεις από πάνω σου. Είναι διαφορετικό από το *κατωφόρι* (τα ρούχα που φοράς κάτω από τα άλλα).


----------



## Ancolie

Acestor said:


> Τόσο στο δικό σου το κείμενο, Ancolie, όσο και στο άλλο κείμενο («Καλέ τι του βρίσκει και το έχει βάλει καταφόρι;  Ζέστη κάνει, κρύο κάνει, εκεί αυτή και το ταγεράκι της.»), σημαίνει το ίδιο με το *μονοφόρι*, δηλαδή κάτι που φοράς συνέχεια και δεν το βγάζεις από πάνω σου. Είναι διαφορετικό από το *κατωφόρι* (τα ρούχα που φοράς κάτω από τα άλλα).




Ah ! Merci ! βρήκα μονόφορι στο λεξικό αλλά καταφόρι, όχι ·είναι οικείο ; η αργκό ;


----------



## Ancolie

Έκανα λάθος · μονοφ*ό*​ρι


----------



## Acestor

Περιέργως, και το *μονοφόρι *το βλέπω μόνο στο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη. Το *καταφόρι *δεν το γνώριζα, οπότε δεν μπορώ να το χαρακτηρίσω με βάση δύο ευρήματα.


----------



## Ancolie

Acestor said:


> Περιέργως, και το *μονοφόρι *το βλέπω μόνο στο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη. Το *καταφόρι *δεν το γνώριζα, οπότε δεν μπορώ να το χαρακτηρίσω με βάση δύο ευρήματα.



Το καταφόρι δεν το γνώριζες αλλά…το καταλαβαίνεις ! Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω !!


----------



## Acestor

«την βάλαν καταφόρι και την λιώσανε»
«Καλέ τι του βρίσκει και το έχει βάλει καταφόρι;  Ζέστη κάνει, κρύο κάνει, εκεί αυτή και το ταγεράκι της.»

Έχουμε δύο παραδείγματα χρήσης με εντελώς διαφορετική προέλευση. Στα παραδείγματα η σημασία είναι κοινή και ολοφάνερη. 
Το *κατα-* έχει χρήση επιτατική (δηλ. ενισχύει τη σημασία του δεύτερου συνθετικού), οπότε είναι κοντά στο *μονοφόρι*.
Ε, δεν ήθελε μεγάλη προσπάθεια...


----------



## Ancolie

Acestor said:


> «την βάλαν καταφόρι και την λιώσανε»
> «Καλέ τι του βρίσκει και το έχει βάλει καταφόρι;  Ζέστη κάνει, κρύο κάνει, εκεί αυτή και το ταγεράκι της.»
> 
> Έχουμε δύο παραδείγματα χρήσης με εντελώς διαφορετική προέλευση. Στα παραδείγματα η σημασία είναι κοινή και ολοφάνερη.
> Το *κατα-* έχει χρήση επιτατική (δηλ. ενισχύει τη σημασία του δεύτερου συνθετικού), οπότε είναι κοντά στο *μονοφόρι*.
> Ε, δεν ήθελε μεγάλη προσπάθεια...




Το *κατα- έχει χρήση επιτατική (δηλ. ενισχύει τη σημασία του δεύτερου συνθετικού), οπότε είναι κοντά στο μονοφόρι.
Ε, δεν ήθελε μεγάλη προσπάθεια...
*
Αλλά κατα- δηλώνει και τη διεύθυνση προς τα κάτω (κατηφόρα ) και μπορούσε να σημαίνει (για ξένους τουλάχιστον ) στο κείμενό μου, κάτι που βάζεις κάτω, που δεν κρατάς πια με τα καθημερινά ρούχα...


----------



## Acestor

Ο συνδυασμός ωστόσο με τη δεύτερη πρόταση, που περιέχει μερική εξήγηση, παρέχει τη βεβαιότητα. Με τέτοιες μεθόδους άλλωστε δουλεύουν τόσο οι λεξικογράφοι όσο και οι αποκρυπτογράφοι.


----------



## Ancolie

Acestor said:


> Ο συνδυασμός ωστόσο με τη δεύτερη πρόταση, που περιέχει μερική εξήγηση, παρέχει τη βεβαιότητα. Με τέτοιες μεθόδους άλλωστε δουλεύουν τόσο οι λεξικογράφοι όσο και οι αποκρυπτογράφοι.



Και οι λεξικογράφοι και οι αποκρυπτογράφοι είναι τα σωσίβια των αμαθών ξενών !! Ευχαριστώ, Αcestor !


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> "Εγώ την είχα ενθύμιό σου" παραπονέθηκε στη νεκρή, "*αυτές όμως την βάλαν καταφόρι και την λιώσανε*"





Ancolie said:


> Αλλά κατα- δηλώνει και τη διεύθυνση προς τα κάτω (κατηφόρα ) και  μπορούσε να σημαίνει (για ξένους τουλάχιστον ) στο κείμενό μου, *κάτι που  βάζεις κάτω, που δεν κρατάς πια με τα καθημερινά ρούχα...*



Αν και η ερώτηση έχει απαντηθεί, θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ακόμα κάτι σχετικό. Το ρήμα «λιώνω» εκτός των άλλων σημαίνει :



> *4.* φθείρω, καταστρέφω κτ. τρίβοντάς το, χρησιμοποιώντας το συχνά: _Δεν αγοράζει καινούρια ρούχα, αν δε λιώσει αυτά που φοράει. Ο γιος μου λιώνει τρία ζευγάρια παπούτσια το χρόνο._ ||_ Έλιωσαν τα ρούχα / τα παπούτσια._


 Λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη

Η μαξιλαροθήκη «έλιωσε» λοιπόν από την πολλή χρήση. Θα μπορούσε όμως κανείς να ρωτήσει: Φορούσαν μία μαξιλαροθήκη; Μήπως την είχαν μετατρέψει σε κάτι που το φοράς, π.χ. ποδιά; Μήπως με αυτή κάλυπταν συνέχεια το μαξιλάρι, οπότε η χρήση είναι μεταφορική;
Στην πρόταση όμως με το ταγεράκι της Μέρκελ τα πράγματα είναι πιο ξεκάθαρα.


----------



## Acestor

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τη φορούσαν και την έλιωσαν σε κάποιο... μαξιλάρι.


----------



## Ancolie

Acestor said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τη φορούσαν και την έλιωσαν σε κάποιο... μαξιλάρι.



Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση του "λιώνω" !
Και αφού έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτή η μαξιλαροθήκη κεντάει το ενδιαφέρον σας και εξάπτει την φαντασία σας, να το κείμενο, λίγες γραμμές πριν ·
( ο πατέρας ) "Και που βρίσκεται η δική της μαξιλαροθήκη ; "(…)
Η Μαρή έσκυψε το κεφάλι· χαμηλόφωνα είπε .
"Δεν υπάρχει ! "
"Δεν υπάρχει ; Τι πάει να πει δεν υπάρχει, μου λες σε παρακαλώ ;"
"Έλιωσε".
"Έλιωσε;" επανέλαβε τη λέξη σαν να του ήταν ακατανόητη."Πως μπορεί να έλιωσε αφού δεν την μεταχειριζόμαστε ; "
"Τα τρώει το σεντούκι, πατέρα…"


----------

